# Smoking Jeff's BBQ sauce



## SmokinAl (Dec 16, 2010)

I don't know if any of you have tried this, but it adds another layer of flavor to an already great sauce. I have tinkered with Jeff's recipe, a few times, but always come back to his original one. The one thing that I do is I make the sauce on a day that I'm going to smoke something and after simmering the sauce on the stove I put it in the smoker for 3 or 4 hours. It adds a nice smoke flavor.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 17, 2010)

Al.. that is a great idea! I will have to try that with the sauce.

I have tried my rub with smoked paprika and it is wonderful as well. Got me thinking now about cold smoking some rub laid out on a cookie sheet..


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Dec 17, 2010)

You guys are having some good ideas, this place is a smoker's think tank!

 


TulsaJeff said:


> Al.. that is a great idea! I will have to try that with the sauce.
> 
> I have tried my rub with smoked paprika and it is wonderful as well. Got me thinking now about cold smoking some rub laid out on a cookie sheet..


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Jeff. I am going to try your idea with the rub. Sounds like a job for the AMNS.


----------

